# Do you sit or drive?



## Cards2017 (Dec 2, 2017)

When you guys and gals have no Pax do you go to a staging area and wait for your next ping or do you continue to drive about? Here recently I have noticed that I'm one of the few that sit in one spot and wait for next ping. Everyone else is continually circling the city. Personally I try to shut my vehicle off at times and not use the extra fuel. Is Uber punishing us sitters and pinging the mobiles?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cards2017 said:


> When you guys and gals have no Pax do you go to a staging area and wait for your next ping or do you continue to drive about? Here recently I have noticed that I'm one of the few that sit in one spot and wait for next ping. Everyone else is continually circling the city. Personally I try to shut my vehicle off at times and not use the extra fuel. Is Uber punishing us sitters and pinging the mobiles?


I sit also...cool brakes down and listen to sports for ten- fifteen minutes ( I'm a night guy)


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

I sit and use that time to read books, catch up on my favorite shows/movies, and apply for jobs.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Just sit. I find driving around aimlessly to be a waste of time and gas plus it's exhausting because I'm using up unnecessary focus on the road.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Just sit. I find driving around aimlessly to be a waste of time and gas plus it's exhausting because I'm using up unnecessary focus on the road.


Amen to that....little breaks, not real long ones help clear my mind driving and refreshed


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a couple places I like to PARK where the Police won't hassle me, and I PARK. You will go broke/wear out your vehicle if you drive around, in my opinion.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Sit and wait pings will come your way


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cards2017 said:


> When you guys and gals have no Pax do you go to a staging area and wait for your next ping or do you continue to drive about? Here recently I have noticed that I'm one of the few that sit in one spot and wait for next ping. Everyone else is continually circling the city. Personally I try to shut my vehicle off at times and not use the extra fuel. Is Uber punishing us sitters and pinging the mobiles?


At one time...

I could drive right past a sitter...

And get the ping every time...

Now with so many Uber's...

It's not happening as much...

Seems like Uber has democrarized...

The driver pool...somewhat...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Bubbajr (Nov 12, 2017)

I try to get a few minutes to sit and relax but it rarely happens. I just finished driving for 6 hours and had 34 rides. In a small college town uber is in high demand. I'm happy with it though. Averaging $22 an hour every Thursday-Saturday is enough for me to give up breaks for a few hours.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

After dropping off a fare, I usually find a spot nearby to sit. Then I set a timer for 15 minutes; if I don't get a fare in that time, I go somewhere else.

It's amazing how often I get a fare, even when I'm "out in the sticks "

There are exceptions. I don't wait at the airport. Or if I know an area is "working" I'll run right back after a trip.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Do both. Learn the area. Get a feel for key places to park and get pings. Some of that only comes with trial and error. It all depends on the time and day. Sometimes it pays to take the road less traveled.


----------



## Italianrick (Oct 20, 2017)

I have multiple staging area's. I'll park and wait 15 to 20 minutes for a ping if no ping I'll move to the next area. I have on many occasions recieved pings as i was moving from 1 staging to another


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Driving around aimlessly is bad, mkay?

I pull up to a nearby Pokemon Go gym. Those gyms are generally landmarks of some kind. My measure of quality is how often I get a ping before I'm done battling the gym. Many work noticeably better than random spots. All of them work better than cruising around putting wear on myself and the car. And the cops just shake their head if you're parked there playing a video game.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> After dropping off a fare, I usually find a spot nearby to sit. Then I set a timer for 15 minutes; if I don't get a fare in that time, I go somewhere else.
> 
> It's amazing how often I get a fare, even when I'm "out in the sticks "
> 
> There are exceptions. I don't wait at the airport. Or if I know an area is "working" I'll run right back after a trip.


How often do you get a fare 'out in the sticks'?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I've been stunned how often I get a ride when I'm off the beaten path. The trips are "double nice" in that they are usually a decent length and heading towards town.

15 minutes isn't much time to risk.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> After dropping off a fare, I usually find a spot nearby to sit. Then I set a timer for 15 minutes; if I don't get a fare in that time, I go somewhere else.
> 
> It's amazing how often I get a fare, even when I'm "out in the sticks "
> 
> There are exceptions. I don't wait at the airport. Or if I know an area is "working" I'll run right back after a trip.


And here I was thinking you had picnics at the nearby parks while you waited for your pings, Karen.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

cratter said:


> Do both. Learn the area. Get a feel for key places to park and get pings. Some of that only comes with trial and error. It all depends on the time and day. Sometimes it pays to take the road less traveled.


That road less travelled you speak of...

Has become much more travelled of late...

You know kinda how it gets...

When the taxi owners flood the streets...

With every cab they have.. WORSE!

Their everywhere...their everywhere...!

If it gets any cheaper...

I'll Uber to get my Uber rides...8>)

Rakos


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I've been stunned how often I get a ride when I'm off the beaten path. The trips are "double nice" in that they are usually a decent length and heading towards town.
> 
> 15 minutes isn't much time to risk.


I've actually found the rural areas of outlying city suburbs to be very profitable for these reasons

1) rides are longer and easier. 
2) not many drivers to compete with 
3) because there aren't many drivers, pax are happy they got a ride at all and are in a better mood then city pax 
4) because rides are on roads with less traffic I can concentrate on chat/customer service and get better tips

I actually target these pax and largely ignore the city. One aspect I've seen on this board - most drivers completely ignore the impact of city driving on maintenance. The rides 20+ out from most medium sized cities are super easy driving, a pleasure. Not the bumper to bumper stress ball of the city.

I earn more on those trips and can drive longer due to less stress and traffic grind.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I've been stunned how often I get a ride when I'm off the beaten path. The trips are "double nice" in that they are usually a decent length and heading towards town.
> 
> 15 minutes isn't much time to risk.


I've been stunned by how often I don't get a ride heading anywhere when I'm out in the sticks.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

smoran26 said:


> I've actually found the rural areas of outlying city suburbs to be very profitable for these reasons
> 
> 1) rides are longer and easier.
> 2) not many drivers to compete with
> ...


EXACTLY!

now figure in night driving...

Almost makes it a pleasure...

This was NEVER designed to be...

A full time job...only a side hustle...

Rakos


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

smoran26 said:


> I've actually found the rural areas of outlying city suburbs to be very profitable for these reasons
> 
> 1) rides are longer and easier.
> 2) not many drivers to compete with
> ...


Great point. The only issue is the time it takes to get to the pickup point. Hopefully Uber will rectify that.

Personally ...due to my sector...I rarely sit. I always drive to an area I consider safer or more conducive to my goals.


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

koyotemohn said:


> Great point. The only issue is the time it takes to get to the pickup point. Hopefully Uber will rectify that.
> 
> Personally ...due to my sector...I rarely sit. I always drive to an area I consider safer or more conducive to my goals.


One positive on that for me is I already live in a rural/outlying suburb town so pings aren't too far.

Yes, some are and I'm hoping that long pick up feature promised by Uber actually happens. That will make these rides better.



Rakos said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> now figure in night driving...
> 
> ...


It's definitely a side hustle for me. I have a small business as well and that's my main focus. So when I'm driving I don't want to get physically and mentally beat up by the city grind. When I do a day of outskirts of suburbs rides (which are mostly nice easy highway shots to airports/work etc) I'm in so much better frame of mind to do my small business.

After a day of city driving I don't have much creatively to offer and it saps my other business.


----------



## Cards2017 (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses. So the general consensus is to stage up for short periods of time and move on if slow in order to save on unnecessary wear on our vehicles. Thats how I've been doing it and will continue to do. Just didn' know if the Uber algorithms have changed on us!!!


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

If you're in a decent spot then just chill. Why anyone would want to waste gas money driving in circles, putting more wear and tear on their car, is beyond me.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

SalCoughdrop said:


> If you're in a decent spot then just chill. Why anyone would want to waste gas money driving in circles, putting more wear and tear on their car, is beyond me.


Because the drop off area might be perceived as unsafe...or in a safe area 15+ minutes transpire while online accepting pings.

Definitions of decent are quite dynamic in the dmv

Sometimes it's best to circle around and head back to a nest.

Point in case....Arlington ....ugh. UberX baserateburg. Most rides - more than one pax and at least one slammer of doors...not to mention rising bigot potential due to bewshit...

So I head back to DC...

Virginia and Maryland suburbs are a bit different...nicer...but an important part of making these contracts work is choosing what kind of pings work for your well being.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've been stunned by how often I don't get a ride heading anywhere when I'm out in the sticks.


Come on.
There is no "sticks" in San Diego. It is one megalopolis from Camp Pendleton to Tijuana. We're not talking about a little used alley in the hood, but a rural area with human density of less than 20 persons per square mile. It can take five minutes to drive to your next door neighbor.
And, yea, I have gotten rides FROM those places back into town - about 25%. I wonder if that would go up if I waited for 15 minutes. Hmmmm.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Come on.
> There is no "sticks" in San Diego. It is one megalopolis from Camp Pendleton to Tijuana. We're not talking about a little used alley in the hood, but a rural area with human density of less than 20 persons per square mile. It can take five minutes to drive to your next door neighbor.
> And, yea, I have gotten rides FROM those places back into town - about 25%. I wonder if that would go up if I waited for 15 minutes. Hmmmm.


I guess it depends on your definition of the "sticks". I have made several trips to the casinos in east San Diego County and not gotten one return trip. I don't know what the density is there but they seem to be in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've been stunned by how often I don't get a ride heading anywhere when I'm out in the sticks.


Being out in the sticks can work during daytime for errand runners and similar people "on the go," but it's no good at night because everyone at night tend to be already congregated in the urban areas to party and are looking to get home, or they've already gone to bed.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Yesterday provided a great example.

I had a fare to an area of warehouses. This area is a ghost town on weekends, and this was a mid-morning run, not During the usual shift changes. 

No matter. I sat a block away. Wouldn't you know it, nine minutes later I get a pickup


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Being out in the sticks can work during daytime for errand runners and similar people "on the go," but it's no good at night because everyone at night tend to be already congregated in the urban areas to party and are looking to get home, or they've already gone to bed.


That's true too.
There are many variables. Even down to individual markets ... lesson here: learn your market.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

If I drop off a pretty girl in a residential neighborhood, I will usually park on the curb in front of her house and wait until the next ping comes through.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I used to drive up and down the main roads in my city to get ping but now just find the place to park after a fare and wait for next ping.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Sit. But not just anywhere. Driving around wastes gas and miles and there are questions about insurance if you are online and not with a pax or responding to a ping, but if you are parked there will be no question of fault for an accident.

Don't sit in a residential area or within view of your last passenger. That could be misinterpreted.

Find a place that has a good cell phone signal, well lit and safe and not an obvious magnet for any illegal activities. Someplace close to the road so the app doesn't get confused as to your street location, and on or close to major roads and highway onramps. I have a few local places I wait where I can jump right out onto the main roads when I get a ping and usually get there a minute or two quicker than the app estimate. 

Most importantly, check the pax app and make sure you are not sitting right on top of another driver. Try to use it to claim a section of the map for yourself and leave his alone. Drivers in my market have gotten a little smarter about that, we're more spread out than about a year ago and the result is closer pickups for everyone.


----------



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

I never sit in one spot. That's losing money to me. I always drive around the city. I can get a quick gauge if its going to be continuous pings or not. Why someone is sitting waiting i'm picking up PAX


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MrSG said:


> I never sit in one spot. That's losing money to me. I always drive around the city. I can get a quick gauge if its going to be continuous pings or not. Why someone is sitting waiting i'm picking up PAX


No consideration for gas and car depreciation?


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

I usually find a place to sit nearby, then open the pax app and see where other drivers, if necessary I'll reposition to a more strategic location.


----------



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> No consideration for gas and car depreciation?


I subtract the gas from profits off top. In San Antonio, there are only a few places where you can sit and "maybe" get pings. that's the airport and one of the bases which there a lot of people sitting there. If I'm driving I'm getting a ping within a few minutes of each drop off. If I go longer than 10 min without a ping I will drive to my hot areas of the city but I never "sit". I have a 2007 Lincoln. Not worried about "depreciation". I don't plan on selling it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I posted up all the time as a cab driver. Either at an official cab stand, or at a high elevation so the dispatcher could hear me on the radio coming in for a call.

There was little point in driving around, even at $1.15 gasoline, and even though cabs could pick up folks hailing a cab

Yellow Cab (in Pittsburgh anyhow) was mostly radio calls, and being poised for them was the key.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Surgeio said:


> If I drop off a pretty girl in a residential neighborhood, I will usually park on the curb in front of her house and wait until the next ping comes through.


Lol!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Surgeio said:


> If I drop off a pretty girl in a residential neighborhood, I will usually park on the curb in front of her house and wait until the next ping comes through.


Yeah right. I see your AR going down in this case.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

MrSG said:


> I subtract the gas from profits off top. In San Antonio, there are only a few places where you can sit and "maybe" get pings. that's the airport and one of the bases which there a lot of people sitting there. If I'm driving I'm getting a ping within a few minutes of each drop off. If I go longer than 10 min without a ping I will drive to my hot areas of the city but I never "sit". I have a 2007 Lincoln. Not worried about "depreciation". I don't plan on selling it.


I think it might be psychological that you think you're getting pings faster moving than sitting. Sitting wears on me and I'd rather be driving too but Uber doesn't know if you're stopped at a light or stopped in a lot so it can't make a difference.


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I think it might be psychological that you think you're getting pings faster moving than sitting. Sitting wears on me and I'd rather be driving too but Uber doesn't know if you're stopped at a light or stopped in a lot so it can't make a difference.


Uber knows exactly where you are whenever the app is on whether online or offline. I wouldn't be surprised if they know where you are when the app is off, or at least where you were once you turn the app back on.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Usually I drive, but only because I’m pretty confident it won’t be too long before my next ping.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

I thinks it's a bad idea to drive for the most part. The cost of wear and tare, mile depreciation, cost of gas, higher possibly of crashing, sometimes going the opposite direction of your next ping, every mile of your car counts. Unless there is a surge of 2x or more in another city that's not too far away.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> sometimes going the opposite direction of your next ping,


This right here. How about being in the far right lane, when you get a ping needing to be in the left turning lane? Or you're passing the exit you need when you get that ping?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

...


Cableguynoe said:


> Usually I drive, but only because I'm pretty confident it won't be too long before my next ping.


Usually I sit, but only because I'm pretty confident it won't be too long before my next ping.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> ...
> Usually I sit, but only because I'm pretty confident it won't be too long before my next ping.


I see what you did there...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I see what you did there...


You're smarter than you look. JK


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> You're smarter than you look. JK


I'm probably also smarter than you look


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm probably also smarter than you look


By far.


----------



## SouthernYankee07 (Sep 20, 2017)

Bubbajr said:


> I try to get a few minutes to sit and relax but it rarely happens. I just finished driving for 6 hours and had 34 rides. In a small college town uber is in high demand. I'm happy with it though. Averaging $22 an hour every Thursday-Saturday is enough for me to give up breaks for a few hours.


What is going to happen when college is on break though?


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Guess I do a little of both. Already have trips that lose money in this over saturated market but I will sit in a place i have picked for 20 minutes. After 20 minutes without the ping, I'll do one circle around the college grid and then move to a 2nd location. Every dead mile you put on your car is truly crazy but I do the circle thing only because the college kids move from one party to the next or from one frat to the next and often times, I'll get a hit.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Cards2017 said:


> Is Uber punishing us sitters and pinging the mobiles?


Uber doesn't "punish" our Driver-Partners...rather, Uber REWARDS our Driver-Partners with the best platform, cutting-edge technology, an eager and responsive support staff, and the best pay and incentives in the industry.

Those who reap the greatest rewards are those who own their performance and add value at every turn.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Uber doesn't "punish" our Driver-Partners...rather, Uber REWARDS our Driver-Partners with the best platform, cutting-edge technology, an eager and responsive support staff, and the best pay and incentives in the industry.
> 
> Those who reap the greatest rewards are those who own their performance and add value at every turn.


Ah my favorite troll.

You've been skipping days between posts.

You build us up with everything Uber has to offer, then you let that flame die.

That's not how you make Superstars!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> This right here. How about being in the far right lane, when you get a ping needing to be in the left turning lane? Or you're passing the exit you need when you get that ping?


Or a divided highway, with limited access. PING, in the opposite direction of travel...UGH!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I drive a little bit to position myself better but then I wait


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I drive a little bit to position myself better but then I wait


This. I don't like adding dead miles and avoid them at all costs. After I drop a pax I only drive to get into a solid position to take the next ping if the drop off left me in a spot in the city where parking is tough or in a neighborhood that I don't want to stay in.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Uber doesn't "punish" our Driver-Partners...rather, Uber REWARDS our Driver-Partners with the best platform, cutting-edge technology, an eager and responsive support staff, and the best pay and incentives in the industry.
> 
> Those who reap the greatest rewards are those who own their performance and add value at every turn.


I mean, no one is this dumb, right? How long you going to keep this up? I really want to believe you're for real, I just can't.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

I check for other cars in the area and position myself to where I have the most access to major roads that are (not highways) without a lot of drivers between me. 

 I Then sit for 15 minutes or so. I idle because starting up wastes a lot of gas and 15 starts or more a day is a lot of use of your Starter motor. I don't think idling uses much more gas for 15 minutes then a restart... This theory is just from other articles I've read may be true or not but works for me...


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> After dropping off a fare, I usually find a spot nearby to sit. Then I set a timer for 15 minutes; if I don't get a fare in that time, I go somewhere else.
> 
> It's amazing how often I get a fare, even when I'm "out in the sticks "
> 
> There are exceptions. I don't wait at the airport. Or if I know an area is "working" I'll run right back after a trip.


Thanks for letting us know the Uber party line Karen. BTW, don't show this post to your boss. You didn't use Uber approved lingo. That is a rider not a fare you dropped off.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Yesterday provided a great example.
> 
> I had a fare to an area of warehouses. This area is a ghost town on weekends, and this was a mid-morning run, not During the usual shift ochanges.
> 
> No matter. I sat a block away. Wouldn't you know it, nine minutes later I get a pickup


Wow, that's incredible.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

It honestly depends on the area I’m at. Most times I park and wait it out because normally a ping isn’t to far away. No sense in driving to an area that’s 10 minutes away when if you would have just parked and waited the 10 minutes would have have a gotten a ride anyways.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Cards2017 said:


> When you guys and gals have no Pax do you go to a staging area and wait for your next ping or do you continue to drive about? Here recently I have noticed that I'm one of the few that sit in one spot and wait for next ping. Everyone else is continually circling the city. Personally I try to shut my vehicle off at times and not use the extra fuel. Is Uber punishing us sitters and pinging the mobiles?


Depends on where you end up. If I end up in the sticks then I like to head to a busier area.

Drop off at a high school like I did this morning and you can't stay there you will then be trespassing.

Nothing you do is really going to make too much difference though really. Uber is shit no matter what.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I only work when it's busy. 
No time to sit around for me.
Rarely I'll park if I want to be on my phone.  but I've found driving to hot spots where pings are common works for me


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Constant movement with a break every two hours or so.


----------



## Autofahrer (Oct 25, 2017)

I sit in the car for 1st PAX in the morning. Usually sit close to where drop off is or gas station/ McDonald's is close by to relieve myself.
I don't usually like to troll for a call, but seem to pickup a ping when moving from one gas station on west side of town to south side of Frederick.
Depends on how long I sit too, I do watch the uber ants in uber rider app.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I drive to a location where I think I will get pings at that time of day. Then I sit for a few minutes. If I don't get anything I move to another location and do the same thing. The whole time I am looking at the pax app to ensure I am "covering" an area by myself.

I have a morning routine down pretty well. I will keep returning to a surge area until it stops surging, which means it's saturated with drivers and little demand. Then I will actually head quite some distance away to get away from the other drivers and hope for a return ping, or use DF to go to work. I have found a couple of really awesome spots, that other drivers seem largely unaware of, cleverly situated amongst several hotels.

I have noticed, perhaps only anecdotally, that when downtown has a ton of drivers but also a ton of riders I get more pings when I am moving. It's like you have to make yourself "closer" to the pax (time wise) to get the ping, and moving on the main road does that. The problem with downtown is there aren't great spots to "sit/stand" that are also right ON the main roads...you have to pick a side street.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Both sitting and driving "methods" work. I hardly check the rider app anymore as the algorithms/GPS are less accurate when a lot more drivers are in 1 area ie rider walks up and ask to request me on uber select and gets a car 1-3 miles away even after trying several times. I have staging spots, and there's times I like to go deep too. Ultimately it's all about timing and little bit of luck. If pax are not requesting then sitting or driving wont do crap. 

Sitting = your willing to wait your turn (closer driver may get your request) or can yield you a ping as other driver have driven by and are no longer closer.

On the move = your getting closer or further to a potential ping. Sitting cars may get your request.

It's all a gamble good luck fishing!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

All I do is say "Well, time to go home. I'll leave it on till I get half way home and see what happens."
THEN I get busy. 
Soon as I wanna go home.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Brobaly said:


> I sit and use that time to read books, catch up on my favorite shows/movies, and apply for jobs.


Same but applying for jobs using only your phone must suck unless you use an app. I sit and mostly watch traffic. There's a pretty entertaining three way stop with traffic coming into the parking lot that doesn't have to stop. Can't say how many times there have been close calls and rage honks at the intersection. Though whenever I'm sitting there nothing much seems to happen.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

New member and a featured thread. I wonder what deadmile would think.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

I try to sit but I have no patients! I sit for like 5 minutes before i start thinking that im missing something somewhere else then off I go. 

I really need to have more self control!


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

It's really a judgement call.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I sit. Otherwise, it goes everywhere.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

In my thinking there is a third alternative... I either sit, drive, or drift. 

Hanging out wherever I happen to be is the first option. Driving to where the action is at is the second option. And the third one is to drift in the general direction of my house. I'll take trips if they come up, but otherwise I'll get home and probably call it a day.


----------



## Twanster (May 31, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> No consideration for gas and car depreciation?


If you're worried about depreciation then what are you doing ubering in the first place?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Twanster said:


> If you're worried about depreciation then what are you doing ubering in the first place?


I'm not worried about depreciation. I just take it into consideration as opposed to a large percentage of Uber drivers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Brobaly said:


> I sit and use that time to read books, catch up on my favorite shows/movies, and apply for jobs.


woulda been funnier if you said "apply for real jobs"


----------



## br99992 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dug_M said:


> I check for other cars in the area and position myself to where I have the most access to major roads that are (not highways) without a lot of drivers between me.
> 
> I Then sit for 15 minutes or so. I idle because starting up wastes a lot of gas and 15 starts or more a day is a lot of use of your Starter motor. I don't think idling uses much more gas for 15 minutes then a restart... This theory is just from other articles I've read may be true or not but works for me...


Shut off the engine. Restarting the engine no way uses 15 minutes of idle. Some websites say it's more efficient to shut off if idling for more that 10-15 seconds. My car actually shuts the engine off when stopped automatically. It's annoying in stop and go traffic and I believe this does waste gas, but when at a light for 45-90 seconds it helps.


----------



## RealRain (Nov 30, 2017)

The best way to get a ping is start being engrossed in what you're doing - book, TV, podcast - that's when they hit....


----------



## Msgt Plummet (Nov 30, 2017)

I sit in strategic areas and move from area to area depending on the time. Then after the bars close, I cruise through and sometimes get shout outs because my car is easily marked. It seems to work well.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Cards2017 said:


> When you guys and gals have no Pax do you go to a staging area and wait for your next ping or do you continue to drive about? Here recently I have noticed that I'm one of the few that sit in one spot and wait for next ping. Everyone else is continually circling the city. Personally I try to shut my vehicle off at times and not use the extra fuel. Is Uber punishing us sitters and pinging the mobiles?


I have my favorite spot in my favorite busy area of the city. If a trip takes me out of that area, I work my way back to it and park, but I may be driving for several miles in the process. It's cold here in Rochester NY this time of year, so I have to keep my car running with the heater on.

late at night, pax behavior chnges, then I drive a zig zag route through some busier bar areas on the way home to pick up a few more pings on the way back which may or may not take me out of my way.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

JBinPenfield said:


> It's cold here in Rochester NY this time of year, so I have to keep my car running with the heater on.


I worked in Rochester, NY for six and a half years. It's a lot warmer there than it is here in the upper Midwest. +10F when I picked up my first rider this morning. A month from now it will probably be negative. So, this time of year if I want to sit, I sit inside, either at home or at my desk at the local airport.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

This question has been asked and answered a million times. There's no right answer, it totally depends on your market and location, and mostly the time you're there.

Sitting in the wrong area is just pissing money away.

Driving around in the wrong area is just pissing money away.

Up to you to know when it's better to stop or relocate.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Msgt Plummet said:


> I sit in strategic areas and move from area to area depending on the time. Then after the bars close, I cruise through and sometimes get shout outs because my car is easily marked. It seems to work well.


Really?
And, when you get a 'shout' do you do a U turn and go pick up a pax?
Because THAT IS ILLEGAL AS HELL.
And that is from a guy that is used to walking on both sides of the grey line. 
Or, do you just wave, and smile brightly and yell "Uber Loves You." Which is just lame.


----------



## snackjack (Dec 8, 2017)

I’m a sitter. If it’s slow I’ll park at a “ hub “ close enough to several restaurants with at least one McDonalds nearby. If I’m really bored I’ll browse around at the local library.
Why waste the gas thinking you’ll find a “ sweet spot “ for pings when that is just simply not doable.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

I try to stay aware of potential confirmation bias - but if I'm honest with myself I think that whether I drive or sit for a set time doesn't make a difference. In Rochester NY, sometimes it's just plain slow, and moving to another area won't make a difference when supply exceeds demand.

Still, I've thought that pax behavior might have something to do with the impression I get sometimes that moving gets pings. If a passenger who's had trouble at times getting a pickup from their location sees a driver moving away, they might decide to ping before the driver gets too far away. Also, Uber may see that the driver is already moving in the right direction, and so is "closer" than a parked driver who may be pointed the wrong way and would have to circle the block first to get going the right direction. (Although I could just as easily be moving in the wrong direction.)

What you drive makes a difference too: I drive a 2011 Prius with over 230,000 miles. My depreciation, operating, and maintenance costs are very low - so low that I "make" money by lowering my taxable income with the mileage deduction. The closer I can get that deduction to my Uber income, the better. So I have a bias toward driving. Also I'm still learning, so I always have the nagging feeling that when I'm not getting pings it's because I'm out of position.


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

Some times I sit, some times I’m on the move. Just depends on what I feel like doing after a drop off.


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Same but applying for jobs using only your phone must suck unless you use an app.


I use the Indeed app. My resume is already uploaded, so applying doesn't require much effort. The website for California's state and county jobs has application templates, which is incredibly convenient. The most I have to do is type up a Statement of Qualifications


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Brobaly said:


> I use the Indeed app. My resume is already uploaded, so applying doesn't require much effort. The website for California's state and county jobs has application templates, which is incredibly convenient. The most I have to do is type up a Statement of Qualifications


Very productive use of time.



Brobaly said:


> I use the Indeed app. My resume is already uploaded, so applying doesn't require much effort. The website for California's state and county jobs has application templates, which is incredibly convenient. The most I have to do is type up a Statement of Qualifications[/QUOTE
> I hope you're sitting while doing this.


----------



## uber>54 (Oct 6, 2017)

I have several areas that I drive by on the way to an area that I can sit at. I don't like to waste gas but I hate to sit wait for the ride that might not come.


----------



## JUCOtransfer (Dec 12, 2017)

I live in a college town so I am able to sit in my apartment and hang out until I get a ping, then I hop out the door and off I go. If residential business is slow, I'll take a trip down to the bar scene and park somewhere. Sometimes I'll grab some coffee or something and hang out at Starbucks until I get a ping. Folks in my market are very patient and traffic is not bad at all.


----------



## Msgt Plummet (Nov 30, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Really?
> And, when you get a 'shout' do you do a U turn and go pick up a pax?
> Because THAT IS ILLEGAL AS HELL.
> And that is from a guy that is used to walking on both sides of the grey line.
> Or, do you just wave, and smile brightly and yell "Uber Loves You." Which is just lame.


How is this illegal if the Pax has the app?


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Sitter. Saves gas, less stress and I don’t think moving helps you get more runs.


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

Cards2017 said:


> When you guys and gals have no Pax do you go to a staging area and wait for your next ping or do you continue to drive about? Here recently I have noticed that I'm one of the few that sit in one spot and wait for next ping. Everyone else is continually circling the city. Personally I try to shut my vehicle off at times and not use the extra fuel. Is Uber punishing us sitters and pinging the mobiles?


It's hit or miss but i usually get more rides while driving around so that i can put myself in different locations so im always getting requests. To me, it's about positioning myself so that i can maximize my earnings and time.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Basically, never drive without a "reason", but don't sit if there is a co prolong reason to move to another area.

If I just drop someone off in some quiet area I'm not gonna sit there hoping to get a ping. I'm gonna move to a busier area. Time is valuable, and I want it productive. I drive a hybrid, so operational costs are low.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Uber doesn't "punish" our Driver-Partners...rather, Uber REWARDS our Driver-Partners with the best platform, cutting-edge technology, an eager and responsive support staff, and the best pay and incentives in the industry.
> 
> Those who reap the greatest rewards are those who own their performance and add value at every turn.


did you fall on your head as a child?


----------

